# Best Service Halls of Fame Convolution Reverbs



## AndyP (Nov 18, 2019)

Today I want to order some stuff at Bestservice, and from 99€ you get one of these Reverbs for free.

Now I wonder which of these Reverbs is best for orchestral instruments, and which is best for rock drums, percussion.

If I understand that correctly, you can get presets of these reverb's in a convolution reverb plugin developed by Bestservice with limited parameter settings.

My plan is to place 2 orders (Heavyocity and Audio Imperia) over 99€, so I would get 2 of these Reverbs for free. 

Has anyone used them yet and can you say anything about the quality and quantity?


BRIC M17 ( € 59)
EVEN T2016 (€ 59)
LEX 480 (€ 59)
LEX 96L (€ 59)
LEX PMC 96 (€ 69)
QRS 2496 (€ 49)


----------



## AndyP (Nov 18, 2019)

I chose the Lex 480 and the LEX PMC 96. I'm curious if this is an enrichment to Spaces II, Convolution XT and the Cubase Reverbs. I used the original 480 earlier in the studio and found it pretty good. 

You can't do anything wrong for free anyway.


----------



## shponglefan (Nov 28, 2019)

Wanted to *bump* this thread in case anyone has any feedback on the BestService free reverbs they are offering with orders.


----------



## SGordB (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm in a similar boat. In case you don't know, you can preview one or two presets from each with the free version: https://account.bestservice.com/halls_of_fame_3_free.html


----------



## woafmann (Nov 28, 2019)

Me too. I already have the EMT 250, but can't decide on which one to get this time. Also for orchestral/cinematic work. I also use Spaces as my go-to verb. Maybe some engineers can chime in with their thoughts?

This link has all the free verbs in a list. You can preview most of them: https://www.bestservice.com/deals/halls_of_fame_convolution_reverb_free_2142.html

This video shows a guy adding various Halls of Fame reverbs to some tracks. Pretty good showcasing really. Some of the gratis Best Service verbs are previewed:


----------



## Drago (Nov 29, 2019)

I have no idea which one is what so I choose randomly and I took LEX PMC 96, hope it was a good choice.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 29, 2019)

I really like the Bricasti. 

I was going to buy a Tarilonte there and snag me another one of these, but it was much cheaper at Audio Deluxe, so that solved the problem for the moment. 

But the free version is really one of the best freebies you can get IMHO.


----------

